
Progress on Prediction Markets - breily
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/09/progress-on-prediction-markets/
======
ilamont
Interesting that online media companies have been employing prediction markets
for years, and some Internet startups have been formed around this concept. Of
course, the ones I've seen are sensitive to existing regulations. Check out
The Industry Standard and the Hollywood Stock Exchange for examples of
prediction market implementations:

<http://www.hsx.com/> <http://www.thestandard.com/predictions>

